# June mummies?



## Pensivedore

We are expecting our fifth :happydance:

Due June 27th. Any other june mamas?


----------



## YellowGrey

We are pregnant with our first and due 6/29!


----------



## amybe

We are expecting our second baby and he/she is due 13th June =)...X


----------



## MommyLemLem

I'm due on 15 June!! So excited!!


----------



## _Lexi_

I'm due around the 18th June. Second baby, but hoping this one will come home as Joshua died shortly after birth in February :( x


----------



## sophie22

Yep, June 27th heehee


----------



## cautious

June the 12th for me at the moment.....with number #2.....


----------



## jtj1054

June 14th our first :)


----------



## Krm2934

Due with #3 on June 10th.


----------



## tracy546

I'm due on June 15th with our second baby!! So excited and a little nervous because they will be only 18 months apart :wacko:


----------



## cjdj3

My wife is expecting june 25th :D


----------



## mojo86

I am due my first baby 13th June 2013 :happydance:


----------



## Jadey121

expecting baba number 3 here! Due 16th June!


----------



## Shawty

June 26 :)


----------



## Donna210369

I have 2 boys and 5mc's and am hoping and praying I'll give birth in June (due 17th) xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

*waves* im due june 21st with our first :)


----------



## Lamont

First baby due 2nd June :-D


----------



## firsttime83

June 3rd with out first (one mc).
First doctor's appt today and everything was positive :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Due June 9th (ish) with #2... DS will be 2 years 2 months.


----------



## babyplease81

Im due June 23rd with my 2nd!! Praying for a sticky little bean :baby:
Congrats to everyone!

What are everyone's symptoms?


----------



## mamabear_08

due June 27th as well :) with #2!


----------



## Annie77

Number 3 due 6th june


----------



## MrsKibler

Due around June 24th for our first baby!! :) So excited!! :) How is everyone feeling your first couple of weeks actually being pregnant!!!??


----------



## MommyLemLem

I will be six weeks on Saturday and I'm feeling pretty good! Some nausea from time to time REALLY tired and boobs are killing me but I'm happy for every symptom I get! My last pregnancy ended in MC at 11.5 weeks so I am a little anxious for my first appt on Tuesday. This will be our first and we are both excited and hoping that this is a sticky little bean! How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## okaypriscilla

I am due June 1st.


----------



## Mikylamarnina

I'm due on June 9. Take care mommies!


----------



## Calif

June 21st!


----------



## 28329

Baby number 2 due june 13th. We have 3 angels as well, last one ended at 5+2. So happy to have got this far and looking forward to another 8 months.


----------



## AP

Congratulations Rebecca hun! You're due on my Alexs bday :happydance:


----------



## 4myjewel

I'm due June 4th, but with two in there I don't know...
Congratulations ladies and to healthy, uneventful pregnancies!


----------



## anneliese

First due around June 11!


----------



## msp_teen

Due June 13th with #2 :)


----------



## keriwak

I am due June 11th with my 1st,:thumbup::baby::happydance:


----------



## keriwak

We both will be busy June 11th


----------



## ProudArmyWife

We are expecting number 2 tentatively around June 25th :)


----------



## purpleblond

We are expecting no 3 around the 6th June x


----------



## shobbs

Due 14th June with no 2 and 3


----------



## chichifab

Due June 18th wih our first, feeling excited plus a lot of fatigue


----------



## libbyam2003

June 5 with our second! DD will be 2yr+2mon.


----------



## Kayla26

Hi, we are due #2 around 27th June. My DD has just turned 1. Anyone else going to have 2 under 2?


----------



## Groovychick

Expecting number 2 around June 22nd. :)


----------



## Macmad

Due 2nd June with #2 who will be 2 years 2 months!


----------



## Macmad

Macmad said:


> Due 2nd June with #2 who will be 2 years 2 months!

Lol, that's lots of twos! :haha:


----------



## libbyam2003

Macmad said:


> Due 2nd June with #2 who will be 2 years 2 months!

ah cool our due dates are close and our first kids are close too! My first was born mar 29, 2011.. #2 June 5 which I said in earlier post.


----------



## TRINITY25_99

If all works well this will be our first, and due date is June 10th :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Macmad said:


> Due 2nd June with #2 who will be 2 years 2 months!

Our first LOs were born on the same day and now our 2nd are due a week apart.. Cool!


----------



## pigdmb

my 1st is due June 25th <3


----------



## Brwkitty

Yes, I'm due June 6th!!


----------



## Safariguri

Hi! My 2nd is due June 27th :)


----------



## Macmad

libbyam2003 said:


> Macmad said:
> 
> 
> Due 2nd June with #2 who will be 2 years 2 months!
> 
> ah cool our due dates are close and our first kids are close too! My first was born mar 29, 2011.. #2 June 5 which I said in earlier post.Click to expand...

How weird is that! Lol


----------



## Macmad

CottlestonPie said:


> Macmad said:
> 
> 
> Due 2nd June with #2 who will be 2 years 2 months!
> 
> Our first LOs were born on the same day and now our 2nd are due a week apart.. Cool!Click to expand...

Wow this is cool! Lol


----------



## Babushka

Due 2nd June :)


----------



## Kalliniki

Hello, We are expecting our second June 20th. Our first was born June 18th 2010.


----------



## smiffy85

Due June 7th at the minute. Until dating scan anyway. Feel sick as a parrot all day everyday!


----------



## Steffaroo1982

June 10th baby #3.


----------



## Tynmeg

It's our first too and I'm also due on the 29th! :)


----------



## Carly.C

Expecting our 1st on June 9th (ish) subject to change though x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Anyone gone to their initial appt yet? i got for my nurse consult on Wednesday and then we will schedule the first scan. i can't wait for that appt although im pretty sure my OB waits till 12weeks which feels like forever away! but hopefully they will do it at 8 weeks i don't remember exactly. How's everyone feeling?


----------



## smiffy85

Feeling ok today. Still sick but had friends round with their toddlers so been very distracted. Got my first midwife appt tomorrow yay. We don't scan here usually till 12 weeks. So few weeks yet boo!


----------



## Kayla26

ProudArmyWife said:


> Anyone gone to their initial appt yet? i got for my nurse consult on Wednesday and then we will schedule the first scan. i can't wait for that appt although im pretty sure my OB waits till 12weeks which feels like forever away! but hopefully they will do it at 8 weeks i don't remember exactly. How's everyone feeling?

My appointment is booked for 6th Nov when I will be about 7weeks. I won't get a scan until 10-12 weeks. This pregnancy feels completely different to my last one, I have no real symptoms other than extreme tiredness, and I don't know whether to be happy about this or worried :/ I am pretty distracted during the day with my 1 year old so maybe I'm just not noticing symptoms. H&H 9 months to everyone xx


----------



## 3Beans

We are expecting our 4th due June 28!!! :happydance:


----------



## AdriansMama

we are having #2 !!! due june 9th!!!


----------



## 3Beans

smiffy85 said:


> Due June 7th at the minute. Until dating scan anyway. Feel sick as a parrot all day everyday!

I just noticed your HPT pic. It's says 3+ in the pregnant window - what does that mean? And when did you test to get that? I ask because I tested a few days after AF was due to arrive and my test said the same, but I think it's impossible to be more then a few weeks pregnant as I had a regular period last month....so,I'm confused!! LOL


----------



## smiffy85

3Beans said:


> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> Due June 7th at the minute. Until dating scan anyway. Feel sick as a parrot all day everyday!
> 
> I just noticed your HPT pic. It's says 3+ in the pregnant window - what does that mean? And when did you test to get that? I ask because I tested a few days after AF was due to arrive and my test said the same, but I think it's impossible to be more then a few weeks pregnant as I had a regular period last month....so,I'm confused!! LOLClick to expand...

Think I was 9 days overdue af. It means your about 5 weeks or more basically I think according to the leaflet. I put my dates into the internet and it gave me 7th June as my edd putting me about 5weeks when I did the test. Hope that makes sense lol x


----------



## 3Beans

Thanks! I was only a few days late when I tested and got that. So it really has me wondering what the heck is going on! Multiples?! Yikes!


----------



## smiffy85

Oooo exciting hehe. We've got twin history on both sites but only got 1 last time so just wondering it this time it could be lol x


----------



## 3Beans

Yes! We conceived twins with our first, but lost one early on. So anything is possible. Nw I'm freakin out! LOL


----------



## Linzee

#1 on June 15th!:happydance:


----------



## NerdyMama

June 28th with our second! Very excited!


----------



## Whoopsadaisy

It's looking like the 28th for me too! Subject to change of course!


----------



## littlelady24

#1 due june 29th!!!!! :dance:


----------



## littlelady24

Tynmeg said:


> It's our first too and I'm also due on the 29th! :)

we are also expecting our first on june 29th!! :)


----------



## Babyatko

13th June


----------



## tracy546

Has anyone had their first appointment? Mine is tomorrow afternoon and I'm so nervous. I haven't had any cramping or spotting or anything, but I feel like all I read about is negative outcomes :(


----------



## racdun

Hi everyone, june 21st for me.


----------



## smiffy85

Got my first mw appt this afternoon. Just to fill in the booklet and take some blood I believe, no scans yet xx


----------



## mnonie

We're due our first on the 1st June, had the 1st scan and saw the wee'ums heart beat


----------



## libbyam2003

Morning all! I am sick with a cold and busy at work, so haven't been thinking prego thoughts as much lately! 2nd appt is next week. It was this week, but got moved due to dr being busy. I'm not sweating it though. Things are more relaxed the second time for me I guess! I know there's not much to see yet. More fun when you get to 12 weeks and it start lookin like a lil baby!


----------



## lmp1505768

Hello ladies :flower:

Im due on June 15th ish with #2.

I say ish because my math(and my nurse's) gives me june 14th. But the U/S tech marked it for the 15th. And we can't use my LMP because my cycles are LONG. Oh well, what's a day in the world of due dates lol


----------



## limpetsmum

Hiya everyone!
Well after a long 10 months of not taking contraception - it seems i'm finally expecting number two :happydance::cloud9:
I have a little girl who is 2 & 1 month now & i sadly have 5 lost angels under my belt so i'm trying to be positive & optimistic but not unrealistic. This is my first pregnancy after having my daughter so hopefully she has turned my luck around like she did my world :flower:
I'm only about 4 weeks now but starting to feel nauseous already & pretty tired, no sore breasts early on like last time though :shrug:
Not told too many people yet as i am hoping to wait for our first scan before we go public (even to our parents). 
Congratulations to everyone - i hope to join the june group & try to keep up as i loved being a september star with my daughter & i formed some amazing relationships through here & my daughter even plays with some of the other star babies now (oh & i have her fixed up to marry my bump buddies son too lol).
Looking forward to chatting xxx


----------



## libbyam2003

hey guys! welcome!


----------



## jen1019

I estimated my due date and I think it will be right around June 30th. This will be baby # 1 for us!


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :) :flower:


----------



## jen1019

Thanks! How is everyone feeling today? :)


----------



## libbyam2003

Getting over a cold... one ear canal hurts a lot and sinuse headache... I keep tilting my head around and tugging at my ear. Like that'll solve it! But at least the nose has stopped running so much!! So I guess I am not noticing prego symptoms as much because of all that!


----------



## jen1019

Yuck! I'm not sure what I have going on here, I have been congested, and coughing a bit. But our weather has been insane... 50 one day, and then 75 the next. I feel a lot better and it's only been going on for a few days. Will be happy when this coughing is done!


----------



## Groovychick

I'm not feeling too good today. :( My toddler was coughing and retching all night and I feel exhausted and nauseous. My efforts to try and sleep were ruined by the cat having a fight with the one next door. Fingers crossed for a more restful time tonight! :)


----------



## 3Beans

jen1019 said:


> Thanks! How is everyone feeling today? :)

I'm feeling blah. Hunger, headache, really sore boobs, and some strange cramp like twinges when I'm sitting. Boo!


----------



## jen1019

It doesn't seem like anyone is feeling all that great today. I hope that everyone starts to feel a little bit better soon. Try to sneak in some extra rest! :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

Thanks Jen. :) :flower:


----------



## 3Beans

I just booked my first ultrasound! November 12 can't come fast enough. I'll be 7w3d then.


----------



## Groovychick

Did your midwife book it for you or did you go through your doctor? :)


----------



## 3Beans

Through my doctor. No midwife, seeing an OB as I'll be having a repeat c-section. Had my first check up with my doc today and he gave me all the pre req's for all bloodwork and ultrasounds for me to book as required. Cannot wait.


----------



## tracy546

I had my first scan yesterday and saw little ones heartbeat beating away! Such a good feeling :)


----------



## jen1019

Hi ladies! Boy am I feeling under the weather with this cold. Good news, though! I went for round 2 of bloodwork and everything looks great. I go for my first ultrasound on Nov 8. Can't wait!!!:happydance:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies,
Is anyone else having problems sleeping? I'm finding i'm cold when i go to bed but wake up sweating, i'm also having really bizarre vivid dreams :wacko: 
I remember waking at about 2am in the last 2 months last time around but that was towards the end - never been like it before at the beginning. Am i going crazy or is it either my mind over assessing everything or hormones playinmg havoc?
Gosh i wish there was some way i could check my bubba is ok, i'm so scared it is all going to come crashing down for us :shrug:
Hope everyone is well? :hugs:


----------



## jen1019

limpetsmum said:


> Hi ladies,
> Is anyone else having problems sleeping? I'm finding i'm cold when i go to bed but wake up sweating, i'm also having really bizarre vivid dreams :wacko:
> I remember waking at about 2am in the last 2 months last time around but that was towards the end - never been like it before at the beginning. Am i going crazy or is it either my mind over assessing everything or hormones playinmg havoc?
> Gosh i wish there was some way i could check my bubba is ok, i'm so scared it is all going to come crashing down for us :shrug:
> Hope everyone is well? :hugs:

I've been having problems sleeping, too. I'm not sure if it's mostly due to my cold. But I toss and turn, and have to get up in the middle of the night. I think part of it is having an overactive mind! :hugs: Hang in there, honey.


----------



## MissRamejkis

Hey Ladies - Congrats on your June Bumps - is there a thread with all the ladies and their dates up yet? 

I am due on the 20th of June according my midwife and this will be my 2nd child, Leo was born 14th April 2011 so he will be 2 years & 2 months like a few of the other ladies children - will be interesting to know how you are preparing for all the aspects of having a toddler and a baby at the same time. My toddler rubs my belly and gives it a kiss when I tell him the baby is in there, I know he doesn't understand yet but I feel that it is healthy for him to hear us talking about it before it all changes.

So exciting ! 

My ultrasound is booked for 10 weeks on the 26th Nov - CAN'T WAIT !!! 

Will the scan look much different than a 12 weeker? 

H&H 8 months girls xxx:kiss:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Here's a link to the june group- hope it works!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey Jen, we are on the same timeline for our little bubbas :thumbup: i must try & remember how i add a progress bar thingy :wacko:
I'm a bit too scared to join the june group properly yet as i'm so scared something might happen. 

I dug out my maternity jeans out tonight as i am so bloated right now my normal jeans are too tight & hurt my tummy, i'd rather sit in comfort! :wacko: I was like this with my daughter & was in maternity clothes properly by 6 weeks i was so bloated (although this time i think a lot of it is post baby fat just bulking out :haha:)
Does anyone else go to the gym? I have membership & don't really want to give it up but i worry about doing any harm, i mainly do weights to tone up - although is there much point to that now :dohh:


----------



## jen1019

Angie- that is so fun that we are on the same timeline for our little ones. This will be our first so I am just over the moon. I also haven't posted over at the official June thread yet. I'm sure that I will at some point. I'd just like to be a little bit further along. Maybe after our ultrasound on November 8.

I am a heavyset girl and haven't noticed anything in the way of weight gain yet. My biggest focus has been this horrible cold. I have been coughing and sneezing and my head is pounding. I will be so happy when it is gone and I can rest normally. I have a gym membership and haven't been in a bit... a co-worker and I were planning on going, and then the next day I found out we were pregnant. I need to ask my doctor about it, as I haven't been working out in a while and know there is a greater risk in the first tri. I guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## Groovychick

I think its okay to exercise as long as don't overdo it and if you feel unwell, to stop immediately. :)


----------



## libbyam2003

Hey guys. How's everyone doing today?

MissRamejkis - My next scan is at 9 weeks (next week). I know I won't see what you see at 12 weeks, but may see arm and leg buds?? But then I know even at 12 weeks its still sorta hard to tell what you're seeing unless you get a good side profile. So here's hoping!!


----------



## MissRamejkis

Hehe - What I meant was, when I was pregnant last time I had my scan at 12 weeks, but this time I will only be 10 weeks so will it be much different? He was a little grainy baby shape but obviously a baby last time so I'm wondering what detail I will see this time. 

I had my flu jab today - I was brave :) I took my toddler to see animals on a farm near my house and he LOVED it - I am determined to do lots of things like that with him before the new baby comes so he has special memories and photo's of stuff we did before the newborn comes :D X


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Jen,
I'm no skinny minnie myself, i'd just got comfortably into size 18 jeans, last night i was forced to go & retrieve my maternity jeans from up the loft so i can be comfy & sit down easily :blush:
How exciting that it's your first - i remember my time on here first time around so well, i made some very close friends - one of whom i now class as my best friend despite living over 200 miles apart (we visit each other 4-5 times a year though), i've also just found out that my bf buddy from last time around is also due the same time as me so we are mega excited about going through that hell again together :haha:. It is such a help to have people who know exactly what you are going through, just to realise your not alone and not going crazy :wacko::thumbup:
I'm looking forward to sharing our journey :flower: as worried as i am i feel much more relaxed this time around - like i can relax & enjoy it this time.......i certainly hope we both can xxx


----------



## jen1019

Angieit sounds like you had a really great experience on here your last go around. I am so excited about this entire process. It will be even better when my nasty cold goes away. I have been miserable with cold symptoms, but oh so happy due to the excitement of finally being pregnant. So, Ive at least been tolerable to DH. He has been really great about everything so far. He says to me What are the odds that you find out youre pregnant, and come down with a horrible cold in the same day? Yup, thats me alright! :haha:

It is really nice to have a community like this where you can come and vent, or talk about the excitement. I think theres a lot to be learned from each other. I really dont want to stress myself out with all of the things that could possibly go wrong, because what good would that do? It will only stress me out, which is absolutely counterproductive. 

My fertility specialist booked my first ultrasound already, for November 8th, which is sooner than I expected. Not sure if we will be able to hear a heartbeat at that point or not, well only be 6w4d. I cannot wait until this pregnancy progresses, and my baby starts to look like a baby :happydance: Hope everyone is having a great Friday!


----------



## Louloubelle78

Hello ladies!

Hope everyone's well, and don't mind me joining in!

I'm due around June 15 2013!

Had an early scan today and I'm 6wks 6 days:happydance:

Roll on the next 6wks so I can see my bean again!


----------



## jen1019

Welcome loulou! I get to see mine for the first time on Nov 8th... so excited! Since it was before 7 or 8 weeks, were you able to hear the heartbeat yet?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So exciting seems like a bunch of you ladies have scans coming up shortly! my first scan isn't till November 28th :( seems forever away at 10 weeks :haha: but im interested to see the differences between this scan and my dd since i was only 6w2d when i had.my first scan with her.


----------



## tracy546

Louloubelle78 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone's well, and don't mind me joining in!
> 
> I'm due around June 15 2013!
> 
> Had an early scan today and I'm 6wks 6 days:happydance:
> 
> Roll on the next 6wks so I can see my bean again!

We are due the same day! How was your scan? I had one on Wednesday and was able to see the heartbeat :)


----------



## tashalina

I found out im pregnant last night! Wasn't planned but im sure everything happens for a reason so once the shock wears off we will be ok lol :thumbup:

think ill be due around 28th June so hoping Ill be a June mummy :happydance:

I spent so much time on here when I was pg with my daughter...looking forward to making some great friends too :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

We found out last Sunday that I'm pregnant with our second, tentatively due on June 18th! We were both in complete shock as this baby wasn't planned.. I'm sort of hoping the date changes by like a week, because my daughters birthday is the 19th, and my birthday is the 20th!


----------



## Bexybram

Been looking for this post hey ladies found out i was pregnant last week so excited due the 27th/June/201 can't wait xxxxx


----------



## sarahemma.

22nd June for me :) can't wait x


----------



## Jadie

Due 30th June according to online due date calculators but got a dating scan on Friday, hopefully will find out for sure then.


----------



## ongy1

27th june for me number 3
congratulations to all


----------



## libbyam2003

ANyone feeling completely miserable today like me? Would love to know I'm not alone... ms is kickin my butt. Yesterday was awful... puked handful of times but didn't help me feel better. Stomach feels like a rock today and I am so freakin tired I am not sure if I am goin to puke or pass out here at work.


----------



## Claire1986

Me. 
1st baby due about 18th June. 

Waiting on reasscuarnce scan next week so should know more then. 
x


----------



## MrsGards

6th June for me :)


----------



## 05mummy07

Another June mummy here. Expecting my 4th around the 21st June x


----------



## jen1019

Congrats to all :) I will be due somewhere between June 27-30 I think. When I go from out IUI date, I get June 27... from LMP I get June 30th. We'll see what my doctor says!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies, i haven't been about for a while. I hope everyone is doing well. I'm handling pregnancy very well so far. Nausea isn't nice but i'm dealing with it.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Well hello six weeks and constant nausea :( thought i was gonna get lucky this time :dohh:


----------



## jen1019

So far I have been pretty lucky, only nausea a time or two in the evening. Mostly just sore bbs, tiredness, and cramping. I hope everyone else is hanging in there!:hugs:


----------



## MustBeMummy

We are expecting our first and from what i worked out it will be June 12th. I have my first midwife appt on Nov 1st so hopefully all will be ok


----------



## Anidae

Hi girls! Think I'm a bit late on this thread but I'm due June 10th!!! These will be my second & third & I'm SUPER excited! Xxx


----------



## Anidae

. . . And pretty scared too!!!!! Xx


----------



## jen1019

Anidae said:


> Hi girls! Think I'm a bit late on this thread but I'm due June 10th!!! These will be my second & third & I'm SUPER excited! Xxx

You already know you are pregnant with twins? Awesome! How have you been feeling?


----------



## shobbs

Anidae said:


> . . . And pretty scared too!!!!! Xx

I no exactly how you feel this will be no 2 & 3 for us also


----------



## 3Beans

My pants are getting snug already. This is crazy!!


----------



## meli1981

hi all! im due june 27th! hope you all are feeling good so far


----------



## Anidae

jen1019 said:


> Anidae said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Think I'm a bit late on this thread but I'm due June 10th!!! These will be my second & third & I'm SUPER excited! Xxx
> 
> You already know you are pregnant with twins? Awesome! How have you been feeling?Click to expand...

Yep I had a scan at 5+4 due to previous issues and also I had an early bleed (subchorionic heamatoma), and there were 2 little heartbeats! I've had 2 scans since and am super amazed each time! Thank you xx


----------



## Anidae

shobbs said:


> Anidae said:
> 
> 
> . . . And pretty scared too!!!!! Xx
> 
> I no exactly how you feel this will be no 2 & 3 for us alsoClick to expand...

Wow no way and you're only 5 days ahead of me!!! How are you feeling! Xx


----------



## Jadie

Anidae said:


> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anidae said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Think I'm a bit late on this thread but I'm due June 10th!!! These will be my second & third & I'm SUPER excited! Xxx
> 
> You already know you are pregnant with twins? Awesome! How have you been feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I had a scan at 5+4 due to previous issues and also I had an early bleed (subchorionic heamatoma), and there were 2 little heartbeats! I've had 2 scans since and am super amazed each time! Thank you xxClick to expand...

Anidae that's amazing congrats! I've got a scan on Friday ill be 5+5 I'm hoping to see a heartbeat if we see two that would be brilliant! :)


----------



## libbyam2003

congrats to the newbies!


----------



## Dragonfly84

Yay! So many other June mommas! This is our first- Due date June 26th! Squee!


----------



## kate87

Krm2934 said:


> Due with #3 on June 10th.


Im due June 10th too.. This is baby number 2

Has anyone put up a thred of eveyones due dates for bump buddies?


xx


----------



## Anidae

Jadie said:


> Anidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anidae said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Think I'm a bit late on this thread but I'm due June 10th!!! These will be my second & third & I'm SUPER excited! Xxx
> 
> You already know you are pregnant with twins? Awesome! How have you been feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I had a scan at 5+4 due to previous issues and also I had an early bleed (subchorionic heamatoma), and there were 2 little heartbeats! I've had 2 scans since and am super amazed each time! Thank you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Anidae that's amazing congrats! I've got a scan on Friday ill be 5+5 I'm hoping to see a heartbeat if we see two that would be brilliant! :)Click to expand...

That's fab! I didn't expect to see much at that early stage & to be honest was half expecting bad news due to my bleeding but I walked out crying my eyes out with happy tears! 2 little heartbeats, priceless! 

All the best for Friday let us know what you see!!!! Xx


----------



## Jadie

I definitely will do :) I have a good feeling, I'm trying my best to stay positive so I'm hoping for a heartbeat. I'm not sure of my dates either so I could be 6 weeks - even more of a chance! :)


----------



## queenofharts

Just wanted to join the group, EDD is June 29th. I have a doctors appointment on November 8th. Congrats everyone I hope you all have healthy babies in June.


----------



## greenlady

Hi everyone im due on June 9th with #2. 

I think there was already a June thread which got moved to the pregnancy groups area. It would be good to marry the two threads but not sure how to do it...

Hope you're all well x


----------



## libbyam2003

I like how this thread is smaller. I'm in the other June thread too! I have a scan today! Hope I get to see a healthy baby in there!


----------



## tashalina

I keep hopping from one thread to the other lol. Its hard to keep up on the main one!


----------



## libbyam2003

Yea a LOT of ppl on there. How's everyone feelin today?


----------



## tashalina

scarily ok! The kids had a lie in after a late night last night so Im feeling quite refreshed haha.


----------



## libbyam2003

Oh nice!! How many kids do you have? I work, but I've got one toddler and on the weekends she sleeps until past 7 usually which means I get to sleep in some versus my workdays, so I enjoy it!


----------



## jen1019

I am feeling pretty good today. Had a bit of nausea this morning, and have been tired. But not sure if that's because of the lack of caffiene, or the little bean I'm growing. I hope everyone else is doing ok.

I haven't joined the other June thread yet, I am waiting to see the doc next week, and find out my actual EDD. And once I know everything looks good, then I'll hop on over there. I'm really enjoying getting to know the ladies here!

Anyone else have extremely sore bbs? Mine have been HORRIBLE. My bras were making them so sore. I picked up a couple wireless maternity/nursing bras. It has helped so much. I thought it was too early. I'm not even 6 weeks yet!:dohh:


----------



## tashalina

libbyam2003 said:


> Oh nice!! How many kids do you have? I work, but I've got one toddler and on the weekends she sleeps until past 7 usually which means I get to sleep in some versus my workdays, so I enjoy it!

I have 2, Alfie is 5 and Ruby is 2. I usually work part time but have been off sick with a bad back since before I got pregnant. And with it being half term holiday we dont have to do the school run either :happydance:



jen1019 said:


> I am feeling pretty good today. Had a bit of nausea this morning, and have been tired. But not sure if that's because of the lack of caffiene, or the little bean I'm growing. I hope everyone else is doing ok.
> 
> I haven't joined the other June thread yet, I am waiting to see the doc next week, and find out my actual EDD. And once I know everything looks good, then I'll hop on over there. I'm really enjoying getting to know the ladies here!
> 
> Anyone else have extremely sore bbs? Mine have been HORRIBLE. My bras were making them so sore. I picked up a couple wireless maternity/nursing bras. It has helped so much. I thought it was too early. I'm not even 6 weeks yet!:dohh:

My boobs have been quite sore too, they are usually big anyway but they seem huge at the mo lol


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My bbs are huge as well! and have been soooo sore. feeling very nauseated unfortunately


----------



## libbyam2003

Jen - switch to comfy bras just as soon as you need it! I've stopped using my padded, tight band ones. Still underwire, but looser bras now.

Tasha - Ugh on the bad back... hopefully your lil ones are good about not screaming to be held all the time! 

The June thread... june bugs or jitterbugs, etc... I feel bad bc the person who started the thread had a mc... my due date changed by a couple days but not sure if she is updating things anymore on there. Wish someone else could take over the thread bc I'm sure it can be hard at times to read about everyone when she's not having a June baby now. :(


----------



## 3Beans

Got caught up on some sleep last night so I'm feeling a little more human today. 6 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## june1213

first appointment today 8 weeks and 3 days I am so anxious. EDD June 12 2013


----------



## meli1981

starting to gag in the mornings! this is usually how my ms starts! im six weeks 1 day today ive also been sneezing like crazy, anyone else?


----------



## Tashabellaaxx

Due 23rd june so excited xxx


----------



## Jadie

I had my scan yesterday everything is on track but it was too soon to see a hb! Never mind! Bk to my gp on Tuesday she will give me another referral to go back in 2 weeks time! I was given the dates - 6 weeks today :) yippee!


----------



## Anidae

Jadie that brilliant! Yep let's look forward to a nice strong heartbeat on your next appointment! Xx


----------



## Groovychick

Been having no sleep for the past few weeks as little one has a bad cough that just won't sleep. :( Combine this with constant nausea, I feel like a zombie!


----------



## Pensivedore

Early scan on morning- nervous as hell :(


----------



## Jadie

Anidae said:


> Jadie that brilliant! Yep let's look forward to a nice strong heartbeat on your next appointment! Xx

Thanks, fingers crossed!! :) I got a call from my gp this afternoon saying my hcg levels are now 28900!! :) so pleased with that :)

Hope everything is well for you ladies.


----------



## meli1981

Pensivedore said:


> Early scan on morning- nervous as hell :(

:hugs:


----------



## 3Beans

Pensivedore said:


> Early scan on morning- nervous as hell :(

Best of luck.


----------



## iambanbury

Due with my second June 26:thumbup:


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :)


----------



## jen1019

How's everyone feeling today? I'm glad it's the weekend. I've been so lazy!! I had a bit of spotting yesterday morning that scared me, but that went away quickly. Just have to keep the faith that everything is fine. I have an appt on Thursday with my FS. I will feel so much better once I see that everything looks normal!


----------



## mitzee

Is there a list of the June due dates? And have the June crew got a name!? When I was expecting my little girl we were the September Stars!


----------



## tashalina

mitzee said:


> Is there a list of the June due dates? And have the June crew got a name!? When I was expecting my little girl we were the September Stars!

There is a June Mummy thread...
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1204839-june-jitterbugs-2013-150-way-22-angels.html

Its hard to keep up with everything happening on there though lol, but that does have a list of who is due when etc :)


----------



## tashalina

jen1019 said:


> How's everyone feeling today? I'm glad it's the weekend. I've been so lazy!! I had a bit of spotting yesterday morning that scared me, but that went away quickly. Just have to keep the faith that everything is fine. I have an appt on Thursday with my FS. I will feel so much better once I see that everything looks normal!

Im feeling quite good today, felt really crap earlier, more tired than ill, not sure if thats baby or the weather lol.

So many ladies on here seem to have had spotting thats not been anything to worry about, just take it easy :hugs:


----------



## sarahemma.

Due 22nd June :D


----------



## Sw33tp3a

HELLO ladies how is everyone doing.


----------



## mitzee

tashalina said:


> mitzee said:
> 
> 
> Is there a list of the June due dates? And have the June crew got a name!? When I was expecting my little girl we were the September Stars!
> 
> There is a June Mummy thread...
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1204839-june-jitterbugs-2013-150-way-22-angels.html
> 
> Its hard to keep up with everything happening on there though lol, but that does have a list of who is due when etc :)Click to expand...

Ah, thats great thank you!! :flower:


----------



## Groovychick

Not feeling too good today. :( Trying to eat more to keep my MS at bay, but its not easy! :( Combine that with looking after a super active toddler! :winkwink:


----------



## libbyam2003

Hey guys// how was everyone's wknds? Mine was good... sort of! Have a cold that turned into a cough that I'm fighting... but at least on the wknds I can nap when dd naps! And Siena was an angel.. had fun with her! I have not been as tired lately. Ugh I am guessing that was due to the naps that I won't be getting now that I'm at work! 

Haven't felt prego lately. But that's ok! Had an appt last week so I know everything is going well so far.


----------



## meli1981

well i think the ms is around the corner for me! at around five thirty this morning i woke up and my stomach was churning. i had to go to the "bathroom" but was very nauseas. (sp?) i really thought i was going to puke, sweating and mouth watering, but thankfully didnt! i ate a piece of candy from halloween and i was ok. not feeling too nauseated right now, just feel like crap! hope everyones doing ok too!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

meli1981 said:


> well i think the ms is around the corner for me! at around five thirty this morning i woke up and my stomach was churning. i had to go to the "bathroom" but was very nauseas. (sp?) i really thought i was going to puke, sweating and mouth watering, but thankfully didnt! i ate a piece of candy from halloween and i was ok. not feeling too nauseated right now, just feel like crap! hope everyones doing ok too!

i remember with my first little one i would wake up and suck on a lollypop or a lifesaver fruit flaver and it would help. best of luck.


----------



## tashalina

The main thing that makes me wana :sick: is when my 2 year old does a number 2 in the potty lol. 

How do any of u with babies still in nappies cope lol x


----------



## Jadie

I had a little spotting. Last night and was worried this was another mc but my betas came back more thn doubled (in my sig) so I'm happy happy! Another scan booked for next Friday ill be 7w6d bring on a little hb!!!


----------



## Kayla26

Hi ladies I had my first midwife appointment today, she took my bloods and bp, height and weight. My 12 week scan is booked for 7th Dec - cant wait! I will have to see a consultant at 16wk due to my prev emcs. 
Nausea has caught up with me today, other than that and tiredness I'm feeling ok. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## libbyam2003

Meli, good luck! I think my ms may be ending... that and I'm better at dealing with it now... at first sign, I eat something. And I make sure to eat more often now. But I still have low appetite issues some and yeah things still make me gag like seafood or trashcan etc. But changing diapers hasn't actually been a problem yet for me Tasha! But I am having to carry my daughter less... which is good because she'll be forced to be more independent by the time #2 arrives I guess! Getting to the point where I can see not holding her before bed while I sing etc... but she won't stay put in my lap if I sit down, so we'll see...


----------



## shobbs

I feel battered and bruised from my midwife, apparently I have low blood pressure which would sound about right with how font I've been feeling :(

https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/B3D602D4-CF33-4AC8-AE1C-FE752BBDC8E4-247-000000107D8F5463.jpg


----------



## libbyam2003

oh man! is there something they can do to help with that?


----------



## sumday3

I am 9+4 due June 7th with #3. Congrats to all of you! I mostly feel like caw caw in the mornings but than eat some kettle cooked original chips of course and feel somewhat better. Way different than the last 2, was violentl ill walked around with a baggie tied to my ears and zofran in the pocket hehe. Prayers go out to you girlies living like that right now!


----------



## libbyam2003

Baggie tied to your ears, ha! Yeah kettle's seasalt and vineger chips help me.. but I try to eat them sparingly and just suffer if I can because trying to not put on the pounds too much at first... but even though not gaining a ton, bloat has come anyway, making my pants not fit, grr! I will be in all maternity pants very soon.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

shobbs said:


> I feel battered and bruised from my midwife, apparently I have low blood pressure which would sound about right with how font I've been feeling :(
> 
> https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/B3D602D4-CF33-4AC8-AE1C-FE752BBDC8E4-247-000000107D8F5463.jpg

glad u had your appointment, i thought of doing a mid wife but my hubby said no


----------



## sumday3

I am glad you have restraint, I am lacking in that department. I am being a total fatty wompus this time around. In addition to that I didn't jog at all the entire week last week, and only twice the week before. This girl has got to put the breaks on the yummies, or I'm going to have to be rolled around from place to place hehe! I am going straight maternity clothes at 12 weeks, I'm holding out til than but than it's on like donkey kong!


----------



## cautious

Kayla26 said:


> Hi ladies I had my first midwife appointment today, she took my bloods and bp, height and weight. My 12 week scan is booked for 7th Dec - cant wait! I will have to see a consultant at 16wk due to my prev emcs.
> Nausea has caught up with me today, other than that and tiredness I'm feeling ok. Hope everyone is well x


Your pregnancy is very similar to mine. My scan is on the 7th of Dec. And I am seeing the consultant on the 19th of Dec due to my previous emcs.....

When are you due?...

X


----------



## Kayla26

cautious said:


> Kayla26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I had my first midwife appointment today, she took my bloods and bp, height and weight. My 12 week scan is booked for 7th Dec - cant wait! I will have to see a consultant at 16wk due to my prev emcs.
> Nausea has caught up with me today, other than that and tiredness I'm feeling ok. Hope everyone is well x
> 
> 
> Your pregnancy is very similar to mine. My scan is on the 7th of Dec. And I am seeing the consultant on the 19th of Dec due to my previous emcs.....
> 
> When are you due?...
> 
> XClick to expand...

Hi, according to LMP I'm due 24th June. When are you due? This is number 2 for me, my dd is 13 months


----------



## Groovychick

I'm having cravings for all the naughty things, indulged in a takeaway chinese this evening but shall definitely have to start exercising more if I want to minimise the weight gain! :blush:


----------



## libbyam2003

I'm not exercising.. but I wasn't before either. Last pregnancy, I was right up until 1st tri fatigue got too bad, then stopped. But if you eat right, that'll help a lot. Not that I will be much longer... I am losing my willpower a bit at a time..


----------



## Groovychick

I'm glad I'm not the only one who is having difficulty! :blush:


----------



## jen1019

It is definitely hard to fight the urge to eat certain things. I'm trying to do so in moderation, and try to eat some healthy protein and foods high in folate. I am also VERY bloated. Work pants are getting VERY snug!


----------



## Groovychick

You've got the right idea Jen! :) I'm also bloated and its horrid. :(


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hey girls how is everyone. i wanna try the baby yoga and pregnancy yoga i found on Netflix. 

so far i havent had morning sickness, but yesterday i woke up craving burritos or a bbq bacon burger from the tavern down the road at 9 am. my hubby called them and they did an early to go order fresh just for me, and we only have gone there once. it might be becouse he mentioned it was for a pregnancy craving lol. today all i want is pickles and fruit. go figure. its better than being sick.


----------



## sumday3

pickles and fruit?! LOL! that's cute, and a healthy craving!!! i say indulge!!! your DH is so sweet to call them, can't believe they prepared an early order, that's good customer service!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sumday3 said:


> pickles and fruit?! LOL! that's cute, and a healthy craving!!! i say indulge!!! your DH is so sweet to call them, can't believe they prepared an early order, that's good customer service!

they are open 24 hours but serve food at 10. so at least they were already open.


----------



## yin2173

Just saying hi ladies, sorry I've joined so late! I've seen this thread lots but was scared to join at first as I has some spotting early on. Saw healthy heartbeat in scan at 7+2 but I still worry!;)
My edd is June 9th, saw a couple of other ladies who are the same!! 12 week scan on the 29th cannot come soon enough, as have also had no ms, so just can't wait to make sure all is ok, and to see the little guy or girl again, this time hopefully baby-shaped!:) I also can't wait til is no longer a big secret, will feel more real when we can actually talk about it!!
Glad you're all well an excited to share all the ups and downs with you!:)
Xxx


----------



## alanjabam

I am due on 9th June with my second baby


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

June 1st for me :D


----------



## yin2173

Ooh exciting Alanjabam!:) This is my first, all very new and exciting!;) x


----------



## tashalina

im glad im not the only one who is bloated, i look pg already!! scary and not great when im trying to keep it a secret lol. my best friend is coming over soon, first time iv seen her since my :bfp: im sure she will know!!


----------



## jen1019

yin2173 said:


> Just saying hi ladies, sorry I've joined so late! I've seen this thread lots but was scared to join at first as I has some spotting early on. Saw healthy heartbeat in scan at 7+2 but I still worry!;)
> My edd is June 9th, saw a couple of other ladies who are the same!! 12 week scan on the 29th cannot come soon enough, as have also had no ms, so just can't wait to make sure all is ok, and to see the little guy or girl again, this time hopefully baby-shaped!:) I also can't wait til is no longer a big secret, will feel more real when we can actually talk about it!!
> Glad you're all well an excited to share all the ups and downs with you!:)
> Xxx

So glad to hear that everything looked good at your first scan. We go tomorrow for our first appt with our fertility specialist that helped us get pregnant, and I am so excited. Trying not to be TOO excited in case something is wrong. Had slight spotting over the weekend, but it quickly disappeared. I've got a good feeling though :)



Sw33tp3a said:


> sumday3 said:
> 
> 
> pickles and fruit?! LOL! that's cute, and a healthy craving!!! i say indulge!!! your DH is so sweet to call them, can't believe they prepared an early order, that's good customer service!
> 
> they are open 24 hours but serve food at 10. so at least they were already open.Click to expand...

I haven't had any crazy cravings yet. Just Salt and Vinegar potato chips which is odd, because they definitely aren't my favorite. But I love pickles and fruit all the time ;) Glad to hear you haven't had MS. :hugs:



yin2173 said:


> Ooh exciting Alanjabam!:) This is my first, all very new and exciting!;) x

It's our first too! Congrats :hugs:



tashalina said:


> im glad im not the only one who is bloated, i look pg already!! scary and not great when im trying to keep it a secret lol. my best friend is coming over soon, first time iv seen her since my :bfp: im sure she will know!!

I know, I am struggling with being so bloated and tired. Only my supervisor knows and we are trying to keep it on the DL right now. We've told a few people- immediate family, and really close friends. But I just hope it doesn't become obvious before 12 weeks-- that's over 5 weeks away!



Mummy_to_be87 said:


> June 1st for me :D

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## yin2173

Oh Jen you'll be fine, especially I'd it only lasted a couple of days, mine lasted nearly a week!:(

Ha, I noticed my jeans were snug today around the waistband for the first time! Just the overindulging I think! And I've been craving oranges! The fruit thing must be for the sugar, water or vitamin c maybe!?


----------



## xsarahxxannx

Just found out that I'm pregnant with #2. Due June 16, 2013. I'm in shock! I have a 9 month old son!


----------



## BabyBreeze

We are expecting our 1st June 28th!!


----------



## meli1981

congrats everyone!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats everyone, fighting the idea of not being able to wear clothes especially when you are one that works everyday can put a damper in your outfits. i would cut an older tighter shirt that i didnt mind not wearing again and like pick black that goes with everything and would make it a home made band type looking undershirt. that would cover the unbuttoned buldge area. it worked for many months, they call them now belly bands ive even seen them on tv and my hubby use to make fun of it even though it worked untill he saw it on tv and said i was smart then lol. men.


----------



## libbyam2003

Hello everyone... welcome newcomers!!

Well, I told my boss! And one co worker! We are telling DH's grandparents today and then MIL and such are allowed to tell whoever! But haven't told rest of my office yet or posted on facebook... may put all that off for a bit longer. Ehh but I am SICK of hiding the bloat bump bc I popped fast so doubt I hold off telling office much longer... maybe Monday. 

Clothing... pants are getting harder because need to zip a little at least! So having fewer and fewer options! Belly bands are too tight.. make me feel ill after awhile. Will be easier to wear once its uterus sticking out (hard) versus just stomach bloat (soft) because won't feel like its sucking me in then I think! I use rubberband trick mostly with tight undershirt and loose work top over.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

today i wore a skirt with elastic band at the top and i looked so round, like 5-6 months. mind you i am plus size from last two children. but i thought im only gonna get bigger.


----------



## tashalina

Sw33tp3a said:


> today i wore a skirt with elastic band at the top and i looked so round, like 5-6 months. mind you i am plus size from last two children. but i thought im only gonna get bigger.

me too!!! I feel like I look pg already and people are going to guess!! If I wear a bump band it makes my podge very round and looks like a well formed bump.

Iv never worn my sucking in either for the same reason, makes me look pg lol


----------



## Soonmum

Due 3rd June I'm excited:haha:


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :hi: :flower:


----------



## libbyam2003

Good morning everyone! How's it going today? How are we feeling? I am surprised that I have will power lately... hoping it continues... have managed to not stop for fast food lately and still making healthy meal options mostly. Not sure how much longer that will continue though. Sigh I hate that pregnancy is when I feel like I can drop the healthy eating!! It's when I should be at my best! But I start to feel its my chance to eat fries and burgers because I'm going to gain weight anyway, so what's a bit more now versus another time when I'm thinner and really don't want to gain? EEK!

So that's where I am. Feeling fine as long as I make sure to eat every 2-3 hours. I make sure to pay attention to the stomach pains and eat as soon as I feel I might be getting hungry/nauseous.... because if I wait too long, it'll get worse and will be too late! So managing to not feel sick for the most part now!


----------



## sumday3

I noticed we are both at 10 weeks 0 days!!!! Kind of neat to find someone in the exact same spot! I'm about the same way, never really had any vomiting ms this time, just get extremely nauseous if I don't eat right when I get hungry which is right around every 2-3 hours too LOL! Have you been sick a lot prior to this point?


----------



## libbyam2003

Sumday! Yeah cool we are the same!! Ha and I hadn't realized I was 10 weeks yet today! I had been thinking about it up until today and then promptly forgot, lol. I will take a bump pic this wknd to mark the occasion!

Yup, I was sick off and on from like 6-9 weeks? A few days it was real awful, but not like throwing up constantly, like 4 times a day? Then I realized I could choose NOT to puke and that puking wasn't allieviating the nausea so I just decided to stop! Didn't know I had that choice! Started eating more often, recognizing the nausea sooner, etc made the difference. And watching the clock. I tend to not snack between meals, so have to make more conscious effort to do that now.

How many other kids do you have? I have a 19 month old... you can see her newborn pic on my signature. This pregnancy, although more sick at times, has been sooooo much easier!! Waaaaay less stressed and anxious.... less excited which sounds bad but really is making the time go by much faster because also less freaked out. And busier! So less time to obsess over everything. I don't even have a list on my phone of what foods to avoid like which fish have higher mercury etc.. I was sooo by the book last time. I'll eat a hot dog if I want. I'll pick up coffee on way to work if I was up in the middle of the night with Siena. Just living more NORMAL. Also telling sooner... we started spreading the news yesterday versus waiting until 12 weeks!


----------



## sumday3

Awwwwe that's fantastic you've got to share the news! This is my 3rd, I have 6&8 yr old boys, either my body is reacting to this prego/hormones differently or it's a little girl- hoping for the latter! mostly because i've not been sick but was so so so ill with the older midgets! i couldn't keep a secret at all! i think we publicly ie:facebok spilled the beans at 6 weeks 5 days- yah we were that couple, it's so's first though so we were super super excited and just couldn't wait! 

making myself snack-or just snacking bc i'm always stinking hungry hehe but it's def a diff mind set that's for sure! do you get winded like out of breath or full fast if you try to sit down to a larger meal? i've noticed if i eat anything more than a ham sandwich and apple for lunch i find myself engorged and out of breath lol!

your little girl is darling! so pretty!!!!!!! do you have any guesses on what you might be carrying this time?


----------



## wispa86

Hello everyone, I'm Lauren and appear to be a little late to the party! I'm due 1st June 2013 with baby number 3!

I have my scan on the 19th which I am 90% sure will put me back a few weeks as when I tested it was REALLY faint but according to LMP I would have been 6 or 7 weeks! 

I already have two boys who are 3.5 and 22 months this pregnancy is pretty easy so far, I feel really sick most of the time but don't actually follow it through and I have had headaches on and off for about a week but apart from that it's all good. 

It's kinda weird for me because with both boys I bled from about 6-11 weeks!


----------



## abnala

im late adding myself here but im due 21st June. I had a 8 weeks scan today but she said she could not give a deffinate date till my next scan just a rough one :).


----------



## libbyam2003

Ha yeah Sumday you told early! I guess I'm a bit paranoid that things could go wrong... word is starting to spread but we haven&#8217;t posted online yet.

I do get fuller easier now... I LIKE that though! I could eat a foot long from subway at any point in my pregnancy last time just fine... and did! Need some forced self restraint this time lol.

I am sorta hoping since things seem different this time that it&#8217;s a boy. Think it would be fun to have something different this time. That would mean all new nursery décor versus reusing stuff from Siena... and all new clothes! But would be a whole lot cheaper if it were a girl... and maybe the kids would be closer then?? But I know that last part wouldn't be guaranteed. DH wants a boy for sure.

Welcome Lauren! Do you have any idea when you ovulated? I knew dr was wrong with basing my due date off LMP and yup date got changed the following appt... I ovulated late so due date is a week later than if based off LMP. Glad you aren't having as much trouble this time as the other times!

Welcome Abnala!


----------



## mme

Hi Ladies
My due date given by mw is 7th June. Will see if that changes when I go for my scan in 2 weeks :)


----------



## libbyam2003

mme we are due same time!


----------



## wispa86

Thing is I had the Mirena out on the 23rd August and had a "period" on 25th. I did ovulation tests about the 8th September and was ovulating but when I did a pregnancy test at the same time my period was due it was negative but I never came on my period. I assumed it was just my body getting back into the swing of things after the coil and only tested 3 weeks later because I felt sick and cried at something really trivial!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sumday3 said:


> Awwwwe that's fantastic you've got to share the news! This is my 3rd, I have 6&8 yr old boys, either my body is reacting to this prego/hormones differently or it's a little girl- hoping for the latter! mostly because i've not been sick but was so so so ill with the older midgets! i couldn't keep a secret at all! i think we publicly ie:facebok spilled the beans at 6 weeks 5 days- yah we were that couple, it's so's first though so we were super super excited and just couldn't wait!
> 
> making myself snack-or just snacking bc i'm always stinking hungry hehe but it's def a diff mind set that's for sure! do you get winded like out of breath or full fast if you try to sit down to a larger meal? i've noticed if i eat anything more than a ham sandwich and apple for lunch i find myself engorged and out of breath lol!
> 
> your little girl is darling! so pretty!!!!!!! do you have any guesses on what you might be carrying this time?

i havent had any MS either. i started feeling odd since everyone else is on here. im also with my 3rd. not sure what sex im having. with my son and my daughter i did for like a week or so but thats it.


----------



## beo2012

_Edited by moderator



You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for *personal* pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).Click to expand...

In short-groups aren't to be linked on here _


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Edited

i sent you a private message on Facebook


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my hubby ordered me some maternity clothes from ebay, since i may need them sooner than we thought.. anyone with those issues.


----------



## smiffy85

Just added u Britt can u add me to the group please? X


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sw33tp3a said:


> my hubby ordered me some maternity clothes from ebay, since i may need them sooner than we thought.. anyone with those issues.

I got 3 mat tops off eBay and busted out my old mat jeans last week... I'm only 10 weeks!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ya right now im doing the hair tye on the button hole trick on my jeans. like when i stood up i would have to rebutton my jeans or they fall off if i sit down i couldnt breath.


----------



## wispa86

can someone please message me the facebook link please :)


----------



## shobbs

Can I join the Facebook group please x


----------



## tashalina

Can I join the facebook group too please :)


----------



## Weegem82

Hey guys. I'm new on here. Due 15th June. Nervous as had missed mc in April but had scan at 7+5 and all looked good. Fingers crossed  xx


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :hi: Pleased to hear your scan was good. :)


----------



## jen1019

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around in several days. Have not been up to ANYTHING. I have been so tired. And over the weekend the MS really started to kick in. It was so bad yesterday I ended up leaving work at 11 am... it didn't really let up until 4 or 5 pm. So of course girls at work wanted to know what was wrong, they thought it was a migraine. Hard to keep it between myself and my supervisor for another 5 weeks!

How are you all feeling? Any upcoming appointments? We got to see the heartbeat at the FS last week, I go back 11/19 for him to just make sure everything is growing normally. He said I might see him one more time before I go to the OBGYN. Excited for the 12 week scans to roll around so the baby looks more like a little person than a blob :haha:


----------



## libbyam2003

Hey Jen! If this is any consolation, I got ms around the same time and it went away around 9 weeks... I had to learn to eat often though. About every 2-3 hours. Not used to that. Like this morning I was all saying how I don't have prego symptoms anymore... and then I only ate a protein bar all morning because I wasn't hungry and by 11 I was sooo sick feeling.. running through the store with my lips pursed tight, trying not to puke all over the place! Once I got food on my stomach again and some time went by, it passed, but I still feel a bit ick. So try to eat even if not wanting to... at least some crackers.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ok well went to the doctor, took forever to finally see him but before that. the nurse came in and said that she did the pregtest they have from my urine and that it came out negative.. Ya my jaw dropped i said no do it again... so i went with her and she did it again and big bold :bfp: i bursted into tears i told her you cant do that to people my heart broke for about 5 minutes. i cried for a half hour i would say. the doctor came in all apologetic said he had never had that happen before and was so sorry. he made the ultrasound tech come back to work just to do an emergency ultrasound for me. and it was seen as i am 4-6 weeks. so when i tested on the 31st i was barely pregnant.. baby has a strong healthy heart beat and that on my next appointment they will now more exactly how far along i am but she said for now my due date is July 28th.


----------



## tashalina

OMG thats terrible, they cant do that to people!! I bet you were fuming!!! They have put ur dates back quite a bit then? x


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

like i felt like they thought i was imaging things at first. and like if i hadnt made her do another test i would have left and never trusted a preg test again and would be one of these people giving birth at 9 months in shock becouse a doctors told me other wise. 
im glad i got to see the baby and see the heart beat. my daughter and son are both july babies and this one is due then. i guess im more firtal in september october.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi, going to poke my head in here and join you ladies if you don't mind! :hi:

I originally had a July DD, but due to my recent dating scan, it was pushed back into June! My new DD is June 28, 2013, but I will probably have to go in 1 week early for a scheduled Section 1 week prior to that (June 21).

So June Mommy it is!!!

Wishing all of us a H&H 9 months! :flower:


----------



## tashalina

welcome :)


----------



## sumday3

Sw33tp3a said:


> ok well went to the doctor, took forever to finally see him but before that. the nurse came in and said that she did the pregtest they have from my urine and that it came out negative.. Ya my jaw dropped i said no do it again... so i went with her and she did it again and big bold :bfp: i bursted into tears i told her you cant do that to people my heart broke for about 5 minutes. i cried for a half hour i would say. the doctor came in all apologetic said he had never had that happen before and was so sorry. he made the ultrasound tech come back to work just to do an emergency ultrasound for me. and it was seen as i am 4-6 weeks. so when i tested on the 31st i was barely pregnant.. baby has a strong healthy heart beat and that on my next appointment they will now more exactly how far along i am but she said for now my due date is July 28th.

I WOULD HAVE WHACKED SOMEONE WITH MY PURSE!!!!!!!

That is terrible! UGH!!!! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! well congrats on the BFP again!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

the doctor called me today and said he wants me to come in to get another ultrasound in two weeks so he can see how the baby is progressing, and not to worry about anything. he apologized again for yesterday. so i thought that was nice and i get to see the baby even sooner.


----------



## libbyam2003

Man yeah getting a bfn when prego would be the worst!!

As for me... dealing with DH kind of sucking in the daddy dept right now sigh.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hope it gets better libby


----------



## Mellie1988

Hello all, 

Know some faces from the other June group but thought I would come join in here too! Can someone pm me the fb group please? :D 

Bit of an intro for those that don't know me! I'm Melissa, 24 and this is baby number 3 for me and my fiancé! We found out 27th September! 
Went for a dating scan last week and have a DD for 4th June making me 11 weeks and 2 days today! 

Pregnancy so far has been pretty plain sailing :D had the usual nausea, SORE boobs (omg!!) and extreme tiredness but apart from that, all fine! 

Hope your all doing well :D looking forward to getting to know u all! 

X


----------



## kaylamariee

Due June 20th with #1 :)


----------



## smiffy85

Libby I'm with u on the OH thing. Although saying that he has been better this past week but at the weekend he called my MS tedious when I had to lie down and he had to bath our little boy. RUDE!


----------



## tashalina

Hi Mel :wave:

My DH has his moments, sometimes he's quite understanding but others he gets frustrated that I dont feel up to doing much around the house. He doesnt say anything but he goes in one of his 'man moods' lol

Wooppee 8 weeks today :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

My DH swears im making the MS up! sometimes i would love to just kick him :haha:


----------



## sumday3

smmmhh men! when i try to explain to mine the reasons why i am the way i am right now, or why i don't feel like doing something because i feel like i have 0 energy left in my body and walkng to the couch seems like climbing mount everest i get a deer in the headlights look! are you kidding me! i'd be just fine if he'd clean the toilets, make supper, and hide in his garage the rest of the time lol!


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs: to those who have been having hard times with their hubby's. :( 

Happy 8 weeks Tash! :) :flower:

Welcome Kayla! :) :hi:


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi all,

Can I join?

Just had my first scan yesterday which dated me at 9w1 but I'm going by my temps which would put me at 9w4 and due on 17 June 2013.

Was so relieved to see lil bean happy and healthy because I had so few and mild symptoms so only really feeling excited now.


----------



## tashalina

ZeeZ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Just had my first scan yesterday which dated me at 9w1 but I'm going by my temps which would put me at 9w4 and due on 17 June 2013.
> 
> Was so relieved to see lil bean happy and healthy because I had so few and mild symptoms so only really feeling excited now.

Of course u can, the more the merrier :)


----------



## monster91

june 3rd for me :happydance:


----------



## libbyam2003

Hey guys! I am less mopey today... no reason for mood change other than its a new day! And Friday! Yay! Bought a table and chairs set off Craigslist today for my daughter... hope she loves it! It'll be a Christmas present! And already picked out a dresser for #2's nursery haha. And made plans to have DH's old crib refurbished/painted. Going for a vintage look with #2 nursery! Ha ha so definitely into baby planning mode! Happy Lime Day to me!


----------



## butterflies89

Hi All!

Finally feel confident enough to post on here, never posted on any forums before, had my dating scan today was so amazing. They have pushed my dates back a bit measuring the little one at 11+1 with EDD as 6th June. Super excited, after seeing him/her wriggling around in there looking healthy :D

This will be our 1st and I just still can&#8217;t believe it.

Hi Libby, we&#8217;re just 1 day apart? I have family living in Alabama, Selma.


----------



## ElegantRoses

Pensivedore said:


> We are expecting our fifth :happydance:
> 
> Due June 27th. Any other june mamas?



Having a June baby right here  June 15th to be exact!


----------



## jen1019

Sorry for all the ladies dealing with their DH's right now. Luckily, mine has been really understanding so far. He knows that I'm exhausted and need to go to bed early. I get in the cleaning when I can-- we've always split the household chores, and he's been great about taking over the kitty's box. Hope things get better :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome all the new ladies! :hi: :flower:

You are super organised Libby! :D


----------



## Mellie1988

I already have my pram and crib :blush: lol had them both from 7 weeks! 

X


----------



## Groovychick

So envious of all you organised ladies! :blush:


----------



## smiffy85

Helllloooooooo!! 

Yay I'm a lime. Lol!

Feeling a little better today, probably because its saturday and I haven't been to work lol. Hoping to leave the ms behind soon, fingers crossed. Not got loads to say but just wanted to check in really. Getting excited for my dating scan on thursday too!!

Hugs to all!


----------



## 3Beans

Anyone around 8-9 weeks getting cramps? Normal?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

today was a crazy day did our holiday grocery shopping today and was way under budget which is awesome. got some homework done today as well. my hubby told me that last night he was driving home and thinking he cant wait to have a baby care seat in the back seat of his truck. he so cute. the little things lets me know he is thinking of the good things and not stressing like he could be.


----------



## 77Tulips

3Beans said:


> Anyone around 8-9 weeks getting cramps? Normal?

I am, I think I remember it but it's making me nervous!


----------



## jen1019

Well ladies, it has been a busy week on my end. But we are now officially 8 weeks! I will be so happy to reach the second trimester in another 4 weeks. My sister gave birth to a beautiful 9 lb 8 oz baby during the week. It was great to meet my new nephew. It was kind of fun, because her and I share the same OBGYN. I was talking to my sister about my fertility specialist, and we had mentioned that my OBGYN was the same as hers. Well-- the nurse told me that they were married. I had no clue!

I hope that everyone is having a great weekend so far. I've gotten in some holiday shopping.... I usually go out on Black Friday but I am so tired so I may see if the deals are available online so I can stay home in bed and not deal with all of the craziness.:haha:


----------



## Groovychick

Happy 8 weeks Jen! :) I have just reached my 9 week milestone, going so fast! :winkwink:

I am eating a little better and really can't wait for this MS to go! :blush:


----------



## libbyam2003

Butterflies - congrats! Oh and you are so far away to have family near me! Maybe we will have our babies the same day. :)

Ha for those who say I'm organized... more like impatient! I am unorganized in other areas! Although I DO think I'd be super organized if I were still single but I'd rather be less organized and leave some of it to my husband... our garage and attic may be a mess, but I don't have to deal with it!

Almost 12 weeks, whee!! Who here says 12 weeks is end of first tri?? I think it is! But I know some folks say 13 weeks.

A LOT of drama at home... husband has Shingles!! It is a BAD thing... lots of pain and suffering, so hope it is over with soon but I think it last a long time!! Ugh!!!

Trying to get ahold of my ob to find out if I'm safe from it.... talked to dd's dr and she is ok most likely as long as he washes his hands... so will just be a lot more work for me without his help for a few weeks or more.


----------



## ArchangelLou

Hey ladies I am due on June 3rd with number two hope you are all having happy healthy pregnancies xxx


----------



## jen1019

Groovychick said:


> Happy 8 weeks Jen! :) I have just reached my 9 week milestone, going so fast! :winkwink:
> 
> I am eating a little better and really can't wait for this MS to go! :blush:

It is definitely going by faster than it was in the first week that I found out! I'm only a week behind you :) I know what you mean about the MS, I'm trying to eat little bits here and there... and the most random things settle my stomach. I wish I could have a list of baby-approved foods from the little bean!



libbyam2003 said:


> Butterflies - congrats! Oh and you are so far away to have family near me! Maybe we will have our babies the same day. :)
> 
> Ha for those who say I'm organized... more like impatient! I am unorganized in other areas! Although I DO think I'd be super organized if I were still single but I'd rather be less organized and leave some of it to my husband... our garage and attic may be a mess, but I don't have to deal with it!
> 
> Almost 12 weeks, whee!! Who here says 12 weeks is end of first tri?? I think it is! But I know some folks say 13 weeks.
> 
> A LOT of drama at home... husband has Shingles!! It is a BAD thing... lots of pain and suffering, so hope it is over with soon but I think it last a long time!! Ugh!!!
> 
> Trying to get ahold of my ob to find out if I'm safe from it.... talked to dd's dr and she is ok most likely as long as he washes his hands... so will just be a lot more work for me without his help for a few weeks or more.

Oh honey... I am so sorry to hear that your husband has shingles. Not fun! :( I also think that 12 weeks should be the end of the first tri, not 13 weeks :haha:



ArchangelLou said:


> Hey ladies I am due on June 3rd with number two hope you are all having happy healthy pregnancies xxx

Congrats! Hope that you are doing well.

As for me- I had my second to last appointment with my fertility specialist. I am amazed at all of the changes in just 10 days. I go back for my last appointment next Tuesday with him, and then I will start seeing my OBGYN. The heartbeat was at 140, and he says they like it to be between 120-160... and baby is measuring right on the due date. Hope everyone has a great week, and those in the States have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## libbyam2003

Oh good Jen! Sounds like the baby is right on track, yay!


----------



## sumday3

So can someone tell me because after reading on some other posts on here I'm slightly confused. This is my 3rd and I have always been under the assumption that the 2nd tri started at 12 weeks, is that not the case anymore?! :wacko:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

libbyam2003 said:


> Butterflies - congrats! Oh and you are so far away to have family near me! Maybe we will have our babies the same day. :)
> 
> Ha for those who say I'm organized... more like impatient! I am unorganized in other areas! Although I DO think I'd be super organized if I were still single but I'd rather be less organized and leave some of it to my husband... our garage and attic may be a mess, but I don't have to deal with it!
> 
> Almost 12 weeks, whee!! Who here says 12 weeks is end of first tri?? I think it is! But I know some folks say 13 weeks.
> 
> A LOT of drama at home... husband has Shingles!! It is a BAD thing... lots of pain and suffering, so hope it is over with soon but I think it last a long time!! Ugh!!!
> 
> Trying to get ahold of my ob to find out if I'm safe from it.... talked to dd's dr and she is ok most likely as long as he washes his hands... so will just be a lot more work for me without his help for a few weeks or more.

oh your poor dh. pregnant women are actually at risk of getting it so i would be careful wash your hands alot and avoid skin to skin contact if possible. i work in a nursing home and being pregnant im not allowed to care for the residents with shingles. hope he gets well soon that is no fun.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Libby hope your husband feels better.


----------



## Groovychick

sumday3 said:


> So can someone tell me because after reading on some other posts on here I'm slightly confused. This is my 3rd and I have always been under the assumption that the 2nd tri started at 12 weeks, is that not the case anymore?! :wacko:

I'm pretty sure the 2nd trimester starts at 13 weeks. :)


----------



## Anidae

hi All!

Hoe you are well! Just to say I had my scan yesterday, by my dates I'm 11 weeks but twin 1 measured 12 weeks and twin 2 measured 11+6! They were both looking brilliant, they even had the hiccups and we got a DVD of the scan! So amazing and so excited! Xxx


https://i691.photobucket.com/albums/vv272/Charliedae/photo-20.jpg


----------



## Groovychick

Beautiful. :)


----------



## jen1019

Anidae said:


> hi All!
> 
> Hoe you are well! Just to say I had my scan yesterday, by my dates I'm 11 weeks but twin 1 measured 12 weeks and twin 2 measured 11+6! They were both looking brilliant, they even had the hiccups and we got a DVD of the scan! So amazing and so excited! Xxx
> 
> 
> https://i691.photobucket.com/albums/vv272/Charliedae/photo-20.jpg

I am so happy for you that they are measuring above. You can make out some of their tiny little features. I'm amazed at how much mine changed from 11/8 to 11/19. Can't wait til baby starts to look more like a little baby. So happy for you! How are you feeling?


----------



## Groovychick

How are you Jen? :)


----------



## libbyam2003

ProudArmyWife - I was told I'm ok because I've had chickenpox... and dd is ok because she's had the vaccine. But he's gotta keep his sores covered. That'd be harder if you were a nurse dealing with patients though... I can very easily avoid my husband lol... oh I'm bad!

Sumday - I keep thinking 12 weeks too... but then I think maybe its 13. I get confused too!


----------



## Anidae

Thanks guys, looking forward to seeing your own scan pics! I feel great thanks Jen, my sickness with this pregnancy has been very mild, haven't actually been sick, and far far less nauseous than when I had my daughter! The biggest problem is getting faint when u stand for too long, I'm shops especially, keep needing to sit down, which makes me feel silly at this early stage! It's just to do with extra blood and hormones I suppose! 

How bout you xx


----------



## libbyam2003

June mamas, anyone symptomless right now? Stomach bloated, but haven't gained weight (not wanting to yet!) and as long as I eat every 3 hours, I don't feel sick so feel fine almost always now. Not tired like I was. So pretty much feel not pregnant. I KNOW this is a good thing. But thinking about a doppler. I think I might be able to hear something soon. DH has Shingles and working long hours so now I am totally in charge of dd who's in the tantrum and 'testing' phase, and working full time. So I guess I have less time this time around to 'feel' prego?? Sorry for whining!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my cousin sent me devastating news this morning. she is 19 weeks pregnant and had an amniocenteses done last Friday, and at that time everything looked fine baby was moving and everything. :cry:well she went yesterday to have her next check up and there was no heart beat and the baby wasnt moving.:shrug: it was believed from the amnio. that the baby died.:sadangel: i feel so bad for them and just dont know what to do besides lend and ear.:hugs: she has to give birth on Friday through an induced labor. i could only imagine. 
i had amniocenteses with my last two pregnancies and never had issues. but my husband and i had decided not to do one this time just a week ago when speaking of all the tests and such we needed to discuss. now i defiantly dont want one. im not at risk for down syndrome nor by age or by family history and also i had two healthy pregnancies before.


----------



## jen1019

Anidae said:


> Thanks guys, looking forward to seeing your own scan pics! I feel great thanks Jen, my sickness with this pregnancy has been very mild, haven't actually been sick, and far far less nauseous than when I had my daughter! The biggest problem is getting faint when u stand for too long, I'm shops especially, keep needing to sit down, which makes me feel silly at this early stage! It's just to do with extra blood and hormones I suppose!
> 
> How bout you xx

Oh, I'm not doing too badly! I know there are ladies out there much worse off. I have nausea on and off all day and soup, crackers, and gingerale have been my go to the last couple days. Which is probably best, as I had the dry heaves this morning... horrible! Hoping Thanksgiving dinner doesn't make me sick tomorrow! Other than that just exhausted... I hope you stop getting faint so much, that's a horrible feeling :hugs:



Sw33tp3a said:


> my cousin sent me devastating news this morning. she is 19 weeks pregnant and had an amniocenteses done last Friday, and at that time everything looked fine baby was moving and everything. :cry:well she went yesterday to have her next check up and there was no heart beat and the baby wasnt moving.:shrug: it was believed from the amnio. that the baby died.:sadangel: i feel so bad for them and just dont know what to do besides lend and ear.:hugs: she has to give birth on Friday through an induced labor. i could only imagine.
> i had amniocenteses with my last two pregnancies and never had issues. but my husband and i had decided not to do one this time just a week ago when speaking of all the tests and such we needed to discuss. now i defiantly dont want one. im not at risk for down syndrome nor by age or by family history and also i had two healthy pregnancies before.

That is so sad :( I'm sorry to hear of your cousin's loss. We haven't talked about the amnio yet, and I just don't know what we'll do. I know it isn't common, but to be that person who suffers a loss due to that :( My thoughts and prayers are with her!:hugs:


----------



## Mtowner20

Due June 19th!! So excited and so nervous! 10 weeks today and no major symptoms as of yet...anyone else? Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i layed down to get warm under a blanket not even tired but fell asleep, couldnt wake up till 4 hours later. and i still feel like im overly tired but i have to make coconut dream cookies for my husbands pot luck tomorrow at his work. i made 6 dozen chocolate chip pumpkin muffins yesterday for my mother in laws pot luck at her work today. im gonna be baking burned out.


----------



## 3Beans

These last 24 hours have sucked. I came down with the stomach flu. Ugh.


----------



## SarahJessica

June 23rd, No MS yet, just a little nausea, and bloating.. Good Luck to everyone! xx


----------



## sumday3

Libbyam:

I bought the sonoline b doppler in pink of course goggles it and ended up.purchasing it thru a company by yahoo it was like 55& some change I got it when we were 9+5 and searched quite a bit but found it (on left) now I find it right smack in middle between pubic bone and belly button area and in center now without having to press hard do have to angle it funny :s anyways I ordered it on a Friday and got it the very next Tuesday! Worth every single red cent !!! Try not to worry though (easier.said than done I know)!!!.ironically I hadn't had any nausea really at all until just the last week or so its been terrible in the mornings and nothing sounding good at night for supper have to make myself eat other than the morning stuff and bloat I wouldn't feel prego either! We are lucky!!!! Hang in there girl hope the hubs kicks the shingles quick!


----------



## Groovychick

libbyam2003 said:


> June mamas, anyone symptomless right now? Stomach bloated, but haven't gained weight (not wanting to yet!) and as long as I eat every 3 hours, I don't feel sick so feel fine almost always now. Not tired like I was. So pretty much feel not pregnant. I KNOW this is a good thing. But thinking about a doppler. I think I might be able to hear something soon. DH has Shingles and working long hours so now I am totally in charge of dd who's in the tantrum and 'testing' phase, and working full time. So I guess I have less time this time around to 'feel' prego?? Sorry for whining!

Your not whining at all hun! :hugs: Some women have prett ymuch every symptom under the sun while others have very few if any. I was also thinking of investing in a doppler just for my piece of mind but I don't think you can use them properly until 14 weeks. Hope your DH gets better soon. :hugs: My little one is also going through the tantrum phase! :wacko: :dohh:



Mtowner20 said:


> Due June 19th!! So excited and so nervous! 10 weeks today and no major symptoms as of yet...anyone else? Good luck to everyone :)

Welcome! :hi: :flower:



Sw33tp3a said:


> i layed down to get warm under a blanket not even tired but fell asleep, couldnt wake up till 4 hours later. and i still feel like im overly tired but i have to make coconut dream cookies for my husbands pot luck tomorrow at his work. i made 6 dozen chocolate chip pumpkin muffins yesterday for my mother in laws pot luck at her work today. im gonna be baking burned out.

Gosh you've been busy! Try to relax too though hun! :hugs:



3Beans said:


> These last 24 hours have sucked. I came down with the stomach flu. Ugh.




SarahJessica said:


> June 23rd, No MS yet, just a little nausea, and bloating.. Good Luck to everyone! xx

Welcome! :hi: :flower:


----------



## tashalina

9 weeks today :) feels like iv been pregnant for ages but its only been 4 weeks since I got my :bfp: hope the next 3 weeks go quicker so I can see baba for the first time!


----------



## Groovychick

I can't wait until I see bubba either! :D :flower:

And happy 9 weeks hun! :) Can I be you bump buddy?


----------



## jen1019

tashalina said:


> 9 weeks today :) feels like iv been pregnant for ages but its only been 4 weeks since I got my :bfp: hope the next 3 weeks go quicker so I can see baba for the first time!

Happy 9 weeks! :) I know, it feels like it's been ages but it's not been long at all! I get to see baby again tomorrow, it will be my last appointment with my fertility specialist and then I will be scheduling to see OBGYN (hopefully around 12 weeks). So excited! :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

Time is going so fast, isn't it? :blush:


----------



## libbyam2003

Hey guys! How's everyone feelin today? Been dealing with husband drama mostly. So it'll be nice when life is good again in that respect so I can enjoy this pregnancy more. Ok I'm going to buy a doppler! Meant to last week! But went to the store instead to get one... but then I didn't like the one they had... and then it was the holiay wknd. Oops!


----------



## 3Beans

10 weeks today and my baby is now the size of a prune!LOL Love ticker change day!!! I'm feeling big and bloated. I am up 4 pounds in total (weighed in at my prenatal appt yesterday). Nausea still lingering around. Exhaustion is lifting though. 20 days until my big scan!!


----------



## Groovychick

3Beans said:


> 10 weeks today and my baby is now the size of a prune!LOL Love ticker change day!!! I'm feeling big and bloated. I am up 4 pounds in total (weighed in at my prenatal appt yesterday). Nausea still lingering around. Exhaustion is lifting though. 20 days until my big scan!!

I love ticker change day too. :D Pleased to hear your exhaustion is getting better and hopefully your nausea will too soon. :) :hugs:



libbyam2003 said:


> Hey guys! How's everyone feelin today? Been dealing with husband drama mostly. So it'll be nice when life is good again in that respect so I can enjoy this pregnancy more. Ok I'm going to buy a doppler! Meant to last week! But went to the store instead to get one... but then I didn't like the one they had... and then it was the holiay wknd. Oops!

I've got myself a doppler, just waiting for it to come through the post (very impatiently I might add)! :blush: Have you tried Ebay hun? :)


----------



## tashalina

Groovychick said:


> I can't wait until I see bubba either! :D :flower:
> 
> And happy 9 weeks hun! :) Can I be you bump buddy?

Yeh course :) sounds good. How have u been feeling?


----------



## Groovychick

Thanks hun. :)

Not feeling too bad atm. MS not as intense but still struggling with my evening meal. :( Tiredness is my main problem and with such an active toddler it isn't easy! :blush:


----------



## libbyam2003

groovy, let me know how the doppler works for you... I am thinking I will get one... actually, holding out because I have a drs appt tomorrow... have this weird thing where I want to make sure all is well before I order it... don't want to jinx it. I know, weird!


----------



## jen1019

:happydance:


3Beans said:


> 10 weeks today and my baby is now the size of a prune!LOL Love ticker change day!!! I'm feeling big and bloated. I am up 4 pounds in total (weighed in at my prenatal appt yesterday). Nausea still lingering around. Exhaustion is lifting though. 20 days until my big scan!!

I love ticker change day too. So at least I know on Sunday I'll be a prune :haha:



Groovychick said:


> 3Beans said:
> 
> 
> 10 weeks today and my baby is now the size of a prune!LOL Love ticker change day!!! I'm feeling big and bloated. I am up 4 pounds in total (weighed in at my prenatal appt yesterday). Nausea still lingering around. Exhaustion is lifting though. 20 days until my big scan!!
> 
> I love ticker change day too. :D Pleased to hear your exhaustion is getting better and hopefully your nausea will too soon. :) :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> libbyam2003 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! How's everyone feelin today? Been dealing with husband drama mostly. So it'll be nice when life is good again in that respect so I can enjoy this pregnancy more. Ok I'm going to buy a doppler! Meant to last week! But went to the store instead to get one... but then I didn't like the one they had... and then it was the holiay wknd. Oops!Click to expand...
> 
> I've got myself a doppler, just waiting for it to come through the post (very impatiently I might add)! :blush: Have you tried Ebay hun? :)Click to expand...

I haven't decided if I want a doppler or not yet. But, ebay is awesome. I bought a bunch of maternity clothes on there not too long ago. How's everyone feeling? I'm the same- mostly just exhausted, though I have had a couple of decent days as far as that's concerned. My nausea comes and goes, and I have a hard time eating much for dinner because I go to bed a few hours later and still feel SO full.

Good news- I graduated from my fertility specialist's office yesterday. Hooray! I called and booked my first appointment with my OBGYN's office for December 13th we will be 11w5d then. I think it's just for a physical exam mostly, and medical history. Don't think we'll have an u/s then. I just got one yesterday so it's okay. It was awesome- we got to see the baby move for the first time and it was just amazing. It looked like he/she was clapping. I can't wait until the next u/s! :happydance:


----------



## tashalina

iv been lucky with no MS so far, feel very :sick: at times but if I eat little and often iv been feeling much better, nothing like my previous 2 pregnancies. I am also very tired! been in bed by 9pm most nights lol


----------



## Groovychick

I am the same as you Tashalina, can't keep my eyes open much beyond nine! :blush:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

well ladies had my first ultrasound yesterday and my new due date is July 2nd. got moved a week back was kinda disappointed since i was excited to be 10 weeks but seeing my little peanut and hearing a good strong heartbeat(172 bpm) def put my mind at ease. I will probably still lurk around this thread though since there is always a chance i will still be a june momma :) i delivered 4 days early with dd so we will see if peanut follow suite!

hope everyone is feeling well


----------



## jen1019

tashalina said:


> iv been lucky with no MS so far, feel very :sick: at times but if I eat little and often iv been feeling much better, nothing like my previous 2 pregnancies. I am also very tired! been in bed by 9pm most nights lol

I know what you mean. I'm in the same boat as you... just very nauseous and it comes and goes. Seems to be getting a little bit better. And I rarely make it to 9PM now... 8 pm is my normal bed time for the last five weeks. :haha:



ProudArmyWife said:


> well ladies had my first ultrasound yesterday and my new due date is July 2nd. got moved a week back was kinda disappointed since i was excited to be 10 weeks but seeing my little peanut and hearing a good strong heartbeat(172 bpm) def put my mind at ease. I will probably still lurk around this thread though since there is always a chance i will still be a june momma :) i delivered 4 days early with dd so we will see if peanut follow suite!
> 
> hope everyone is feeling well

As long as the little one is looking good, it really doesn't matter when your EDD is. Mine is June 30th right now, but even a shift of one day will send me into July. So glad you got to see the little one... it's amazing, isn't it? :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

How is everyone feeling today? Got a huge bout of nausea this morning just after breakfast but it seems to have mostly gone now thank goodness! :) Feeling my tummy every morning and there is the tiniest hint of a bump developing! Also listened to LO's HB with the doppler last night; amazing! :D :dance:


----------



## jen1019

Groovychick- not feeling too hot today. Woke up with a pounding headache and nausea. Really wish I wasn't at work today as I have a LOT to do... but, hanging in there. Picked up some really healthy snacks so we will see if I'm able to get some of them down or not. Also, DH's oldest niece will be coming over tonight and staying over- she's in her early twenties, just recently had a breakup with her BF of two years, and had a bad fight with her mom. We'll be going to dinner and treating her, so that will be nice. I love her to pieces, but I'm exhausted already and hope I'm not a horrible host :( Will be so happy when 5pm is here!

How is everyone else today? Anyone else ever check out the pregnancy vlogs on Youtube?


----------



## Groovychick

Hope you feel better soon Jen. :hugs: 

Not heard of the pregnancy vlogs; what are they all about? :)


----------



## libbyam2003

ProudArmyWife - Ugh hate to be moved back like that... but better to know super early so you get used to new due date and not all frustrated at the end to be 'late'.

Jen - Jealous you have family to hang out with like that! For me, its just PIL... love my MIL but wish I had some younger family nearby! Have fun!! Hope she is able to get cheered up!

Had an appt yesterday. Boring though. I did get to hear hb. But big appt is Jan 3... gender scan!! But good to know sprout is doing good still... can't really tell on my own!


----------



## jen1019

Groovychick said:


> Hope you feel better soon Jen. :hugs:
> 
> Not heard of the pregnancy vlogs; what are they all about? :)

I'm not feeling too badly now, but woke up with a migraine this morning and could only take Tylenol and drank a Dr Pepper for some caffeine. It took a bit of the edge off... definitely thinking I had some type of hormonal surge because of how I was feeling Friday, and waking up to a migraine. Not the best way to start the weekend!

Pregnancy vlogs are basically just pregnancy video blogs where ladies talk about their pregnancies week to week. I like watching them to see how the pregnancies progress, and just because I think it's fun to relate to the ladies on them. A way to keep myself up til at least 8 or 8:30 some nights lol



libbyam2003 said:


> ProudArmyWife - Ugh hate to be moved back like that... but better to know super early so you get used to new due date and not all frustrated at the end to be 'late'.
> 
> Jen - Jealous you have family to hang out with like that! For me, its just PIL... love my MIL but wish I had some younger family nearby! Have fun!! Hope she is able to get cheered up!
> 
> Had an appt yesterday. Boring though. I did get to hear hb. But big appt is Jan 3... gender scan!! But good to know sprout is doing good still... can't really tell on my own!

Yeah, we are pretty lucky as far as family. I think it cheered her up a bit, she only teared up as she was about to leave saying that she hopes everything works out with him. It's hard to see her like that-- but I think it's hard to see anyone that we care about with a broken heart. We also have my sister and her family, they live about an hour away and she's got three little ones under three so that's always entertaining :haha:

How's everyone doing today? I woke up with a migraine so had a lazy morning, then picked up my lawaway came back home and did some more lazy. Took a nap for two or three hours this afternoon. We are getting ready to head out in a bit to meet some friends (that don't know we're pregnant) at a bar and grill. So that's the reason for the late nap today, though they would be lovely every day. I'm looking forward to seeing them but we are going out at my normal bedtime so we will see how we do. We were going to wait until 12 weeks to tell friends but we might tell them :blush: Just need to let them know no FB talk til 12 weeks. Well, off to throw on a bit of makeup ladies. Hope everyone is hanging in there!


----------



## libbyam2003

Jen, hope you had fun! how'd the late dinner go? Ugh I am so tired lately... went to bed around 8 last night!

Not much going on for me, prego-wise.


----------



## jen1019

Libby- It was great! Though, my headache did start coming back later on and we were out til 1 am. I was not functioning at all yesterday, all I did was lay around. Cannot handle that late of a night, even with naps. But it was awesome to see some friends-- we announced to some of them, and they were so happy because they know we struggled to get pregnant for so long. I am getting antsy for 2 weeks to roll around to officially announce on FB. And don't feel bad, my normal bedtime the last 6 weeks or so has been 8-8:30 :haha:


----------



## Groovychick

Tiredness is very prevalent for me too! I try to nap during my little girl's nap time as if I don't, I really struggle to stay awake during the later part of the day. :( Hopefully, the 2nd tri will bring with it renewed energy! :D :winkwink:


----------



## jen1019

Groovychick said:


> Tiredness is very prevalent for me too! I try to nap during my little girl's nap time as if I don't, I really struggle to stay awake during the later part of the day. :( Hopefully, the 2nd tri will bring with it renewed energy! :D :winkwink:

I am so jealous of you being able to sneak in naps during the day! I work 8:30-5 so by the time that I get home and we have dinner, it's after 6-6:30. Which may be why I am in bed by around 8:30 every night :haha: Hopefully we all get some energy soon!


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## libbyam2003

Yup, with Siena, I was working 730-5, so I'd get home and try to eat before or after I laid in the tub... then go to bed! Now, I work 630-3, so going to bed at 9 is normal pre-prego! So now bedtime is creeping to 8, ha. Oh how I love my weekend naps... but, I must admit, weekends with my toddler are A LOT more tiring than being at work!


----------



## jen1019

Libby- I'm usually at work before 8, and the days just seem SO long. I look forward to the weekend even more than usual because I try to sleep in where I can, and take a nap or two. I have vacation from Dec 21-Jan 2nd... I cannot wait... so I can sleep! :dohh: I do understand how tiring kids can be. Hang in there, girlie. :hugs:


----------



## libbyam2003

Jen - Hopefully you are close to getting out of the fatigue part of pregnancy! I didn't notice it as much this time around, but more because I was already tired pre-prego. But definitely trying to listen to my body and sleep extra when I can now. I have a co-worker who was asking me about what to get for a nursery etc and now because I said my baby didn't sleep in her own room until she was 6 months, she's saying she won't bother working on the nursery until later! I tried explaining she won't have the TIME to do all that once the baby gets here, but she wouldn't listen, lol.


----------



## jen1019

Libby- we moved into a two bedroom apartment at the end of summer to "be prepared" as we had been trying for a while. There is so much odds and ends stuff in there-- after Christmas we really need to focus our time on going through it, putting away what we can, and getting rid of what we don't need. We haven't talked too much about the nursery... we have avoided talk of that and names until we hit 12 weeks, and it'll be easier once we know what we are having. What do you think are the staples to have in the nursery? We obviously will be having baby in the bassinet for 3-6 months.


----------



## libbyam2003

Well this is baby #2 for me and DH was confused when I told him a couple weeks ago that I was going shopping to look at baby cribs etc. He hadn't realized we'd need to buy furniture again! I was like 'uh, what did you think we would do with the new baby??' And he left the room and came back with a laundry hamper, lol. Guys don't think about stuff haha. I'm not in as big a rush this time... and I'm trying to be more concious of the room size... last time I got a long dresser to use as a changing table. But that takes up a lot of space! So this time I'm getting a dresser that not as long but still will fit a changing pad on top and then a lamp and such later. Nightstand... we didn't end up needing ours last time... But with a shorter dresser, I might get a small table for a lamp for next to the rocker/glider, making sure the table will match stuff elsewhere in the house later. Also, glider will come from Siena's room.. but should have got a more nuetral color as I'll need to get it recovered in order for it to work in any other room besides hers! Also on the lookout for a bookcase or something like that to store toys in bins and books. Right now, Siena's room has a slim book rack and baskets for toys, which works. But would rather have more of the stuff all in one place if I can figure it out.


----------



## Groovychick

Shopping for baby things already? Wow, you are so organised! :thumbup: I have bought a few unisex pieces of clothing, but other than that nothing! :blush: I know its a bit of a way off, but has anyone thought about whether or not they will find out the sex? :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

i 100% plan to! i am so not patient enough to stay team yellow :haha:


----------



## jen1019

ProudArmyWife said:


> i 100% plan to! i am so not patient enough to stay team yellow :haha:

I am not patient enough to wait on team yellow, either! I honestly want to know like NOW... but I think we have something like 8 weeks left. :dohh:



Groovychick said:


> Shopping for baby things already? Wow, you are so organised! :thumbup: I have bought a few unisex pieces of clothing, but other than that nothing! :blush: I know its a bit of a way off, but has anyone thought about whether or not they will find out the sex? :)

 I haven't bought any clothing yet, just two more weeks... I promised to at least wait until 12 weeks to buy anything. I've been really good so far. Will you be finding out the sex?



libbyam2003 said:


> Well this is baby #2 for me and DH was confused when I told him a couple weeks ago that I was going shopping to look at baby cribs etc. He hadn't realized we'd need to buy furniture again! I was like 'uh, what did you think we would do with the new baby??' And he left the room and came back with a laundry hamper, lol. Guys don't think about stuff haha. I'm not in as big a rush this time... and I'm trying to be more concious of the room size... last time I got a long dresser to use as a changing table. But that takes up a lot of space! So this time I'm getting a dresser that not as long but still will fit a changing pad on top and then a lamp and such later. Nightstand... we didn't end up needing ours last time... But with a shorter dresser, I might get a small table for a lamp for next to the rocker/glider, making sure the table will match stuff elsewhere in the house later. Also, glider will come from Siena's room.. but should have got a more nuetral color as I'll need to get it recovered in order for it to work in any other room besides hers! Also on the lookout for a bookcase or something like that to store toys in bins and books. Right now, Siena's room has a slim book rack and baskets for toys, which works. But would rather have more of the stuff all in one place if I can figure it out.

I am starting to look at cribs and such, I want on that will be able to convert into a toddler bed. DH saw me on babies r us' website the other day and said, "really?"... we don't have as much time as he thinks! June is not that far away and I don't want to have to rush around in my 8th month :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

i am with you jen! i want to know this minute :haha: i have 10ish more weeks to wait though since my doc wont look till 20 weeks


----------



## libbyam2003

I find out the gender on Jan 3!! MIL just found a toddler bed for Siena, so now I'm planning on using her crib for the next baby... it can convert to a toddler and then full bed... but I decided we don't have room for big beds... I want them in twins eventually... maybe even share a room with bunk beds. Didn't realize all that soon enough, so will have the convertible crib we'll sell later I guess.


----------



## Groovychick

I guess we are all in finding out the gender boat then! :)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ohhh libby you don't have long to wait and find out at all! how exciting! you find out gender before i even go back to see my midwife :haha: they do things slow here lol


----------



## Groovychick

I am sure time will fly hun! :) ;)


----------



## jen1019

ProudArmyWife said:


> i am with you jen! i want to know this minute :haha: i have 10ish more weeks to wait though since my doc wont look till 20 weeks

I was just telling DH last night that I want to know what we are having NOW. I am tired of not saying he/she... it drives me batty! :haha: I am not sure when my scan will be for sexing the baby, but I am hoping for 18 weeks vs 20. We will be finding out right around the same time.

I went to my OBGYN yesterday for my migraines, I've had 3 since Saturday and she wrote me a prescription that should help when I get one. I hope! I'll tough it out if I need to, but it's impossible to work like that. How is everyone else feeling? Our weather has been nuts over the last week or so and I have been sneezing all morning... hopefully that goes away. I don't need anything else making me not feel well :blush:


----------



## Mellie1988

Anyone having a tough time of eating? My MS has pretty much gone but I still don't want to eat anything....nothing seems appetising to me at all, I have food aversions to everything. 

:( sigh! 

X


----------



## jen1019

Mellie-- I'm in the same boat. I went to eat my soup for lunch today, and almost gagged. I had to throw the entire thing out. Luckily they brought some salad up to our office area and I was able to stomach some of that... hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## libbyam2003

Sorry to those not feeling so well, physically OR emotionally! Cry and complain on here and we'll commiserate! I found baked potatoes were something appetizing to me when nothing else sounded good... just an idea! Only annoying thing was they took ages to cook so ended up ordering them from places instead!

Ha thinking of food made my stomach grumble... not having issues in food dept! I am more picky right now, but still eating for sure. Need to cut back! More so due to eating out. Seems like that happens more around the holidays!


----------



## jen1019

Happy 14 weeks Libby! :hugs: Baked potatoes are one of the things that have agreed with me. We are going to the store tonight, maybe I will pick up some more... problem is I put about a cup of sour cream on top. Woops!


----------



## Groovychick

My MS is pretty much gone, but boy are my emotions running haywire! :blush: I burst into tears after having a very minor disagreement the other day. The other person gave me a very weird look! :(


----------



## libbyam2003

HA yeah Jen I was having to think of toppings that wouldn't make the baked potato so bad... I was doing salsa! And then a bit o' sour cream! Mmmmm... Also considered spaghetti sauce.

Groovy - Yeah I am going to have to try and blame my crappy weekend on hormones... seems like life looks so much worse when I'm prego because same thing happened last pregnancy! All I can do is complain in my bnb journal... I bet it is such a downer!


----------



## jen1019

Libby- I might have to try the salsa and sour cream next time. Maybe I will stop on my way home from work tonight ;) My hormones were a bit rough on Sunday this weekend... hoping that won't be an every day issue:haha: DH and I were arguing about something so stupid, and normally I would let it slide but he was on my last nerve!


----------



## libbyam2003

Yeah salsa is low calorie so it helps add flavor without the pounds. Just a whole lot more fun to eat it with chips than with veggies ha. I have tons of potatoes at home now... and now I'm off my baked potato kick! Well, its better this way because those suckers take forever to cook in the oven! I had to think about dinner way in advance!


----------



## Groovychick

Got such a craving for jacket potatoes now! :blush: :haha:


----------



## jen1019

I will be stopping at the store on the way home for the fixins for baked potatoes. They do take FOREVER to bake though, and are not nearly as yummy in the microwave. Better than my eating ice cream for dinner last night. Woops! :haha: I come on here for a break from work, and end up wanting to eat...


----------



## libbyam2003

Ha yeah. I have a ton of fruit in front of me at the moment so just ate a pear. But would rather eat the chocolate cake in the fridge. Or my leftovers from lunch. Sigh. Maybe I will take a bite of the cake right before I leave work... picked it up at lunch for my DH as a surprise... haha and it'll have bites missing!! :)


----------



## Groovychick

I could never just eat one bite, I would have to eat the whole cake! :blush:


----------



## libbyam2003

Haha! Well, if it had been a hot n gooey cake, I'd have had a hard time. But was chilled chocolate cake, so not as appealing. He must have liked it... I set it on a table next to him and next time I came in the room, it wasn't there!


----------



## Groovychick

:haha:


----------

